# Storing pipe tobacco in a cigar humidor question



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I know most say this is a bad idea. But I gave up cigars to take up pipe smoking. If the humidor is completely dried out and there is no humidification system in place. Can't I use the humidor to store the tins? Also, if this is acceptable with the humidity out of the picture, will the smell from the pipe tobacco ruin the humidor for future cigar storage?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just throw your leaf in jars!


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

KcJason1 said:


> Just throw your leaf in jars!


^ Agreed

But... I would not see a problem with storing tins in a dried out humidor. It's basically a box, I keep my tins and jars stored in a small coleman cooler.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

It probably will soak up the smell pretty good. I would just jar em up. But that hidore doesn't have to go to complete waste.

I had purchased a small 15 count humi for future use which is still for future use.Lol. BUT it does hold all of my pipe cleaners, matches, and pipe lighter very well.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Heck, just keep the light from hitting it.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It seems to me that if your humidor is not being humidity regulated, then it would be the same as keeping your tins out in the open? Being in GA, where the humidity is fairly high, i'd say your tins will hold the tobacco just fine for several weeks, and then eventually start to dry out some. That's not a death sentence for pipe tobacco the same way it is for cigars, but still not ideal for the best flavor retention. Your best bet is to throw anything you want to store longer than a few weeks into some mason jars and seal them up.

Your collection will look like this in no time:


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

10-4. I'll just keep the tobacco in a Tupperware container that used to use for overrun cigars. Once I start buying in bulk, I will definitely start using jars.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

DanR said:


> It seems to me that if your humidor is not being humidity regulated, then it would be the same as keeping your tins out in the open? Being in GA, where the humidity is fairly high, i'd say your tins will hold the tobacco just fine for several weeks, and then eventually start to dry out some. That's not a death sentence for pipe tobacco the same way it is for cigars, but still not ideal for the best flavor retention. Your best bet is to throw anything you want to store longer than a few weeks into some mason jars and seal them up.
> 
> Your collection will look like this in no time:


Always lookin' for a place to flash your tobacco p*rn, hey Dan? :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

AndrewV said:


> It probably will soak up the smell pretty good.


How?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Always lookin' for a place to flash your tobacco p*rn, hey Dan? :biggrin:


You know me too well, Tobias! :tu:


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

MarkC said:


> How?


Well whenever I have switched jars, there is always some smell leftover on the lid even after thorough cleaning. Wood is porous with spaces in it to soak up more smell, it was just an assumption of what I believe would happen. I know in tins the smell doesn't leak all that much and i'm sure unopened tins would be fine, but I would think eventually over time it would start to seep into the wood. Who knows. Might not hurt it.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

AndrewV said:


> Well whenever I have switched jars, there is always some smell leftover on the lid even after thorough cleaning. Wood is porous with spaces in it to soak up more smell, it was just an assumption of what I believe would happen. I know in tins the smell doesn't leak all that much and i'm sure unopened tins would be fine, but I would think eventually over time it would start to seep into the wood. Who knows. Might not hurt it.


I'd think heavy Latakia blends could add some nice "flavor" to the humidor, but maybe only if the tins were opened... :dunno:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I keep all my jarred baccy in an old CAO humidor.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

DanR said:


> I'd think heavy Latakia blends could add some nice "flavor" to the humidor, but maybe only if the tins were opened... :dunno:


But then he would be tempted to smoke the humidor! :laugh:

I wasn't really thinking about unopened tins and such when I read his post today... I'll blame it on my tiny phone screen!


----------

